# Plant Novice Here...



## witchbitch

Hi! I'm going to be setting up a 70g freshwater cichlid tank soon, with a sand substrate. Lighting will be a 48" long double fluorescent fixture. The tank is 25" deep. There will also be some sort of bottom feeder. 

So my question is, can anyone here suggest any plants that are not too demanding that would be ok in this situation? I can't dose co2 as it's not within my (student) budget, and I don't mind if the plants are nibbled at. I'm ok with buying something like seachem flourish to keep the plants healthy. Also, should these plants be potted? What about floaters? Should I get some attached to driftwood? 

Any and all help is appreciated!


----------



## solarz

Hi there, please take a look at my guide here:

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49439

Plants need 3 components to thrive: Light, CO2, Nutrients. Think of those 3 components as a triangle: the more balanced (equilateral) they are, the more your plants will thrive. The more skewed any of those components are, the more algae will thrive.

You didn't mention what kind of fluorescent you are using. If it's regular T8 bulbs, you will have low light. If it's T5HO, you will have medium-high lights.

Seachem Flourish supplies nutrients. It is only needed if you have high lights or if you go with an inert substrate. Otherwise, it will not help your plants.

Anubias, Vallisneria, and Hornwort should all do well in a low light setup and are fairly hardy. Anubias should be tied to driftwoods or decor, vals need to be planted into the substrate, and hornwort is best left floating.


----------



## witchbitch

Thanks for the info! I was just going to buy the GE "plant & aquarium" bulbs at Canadian tire, I'm ok with having low light as long as I can have some greenery in there.


----------



## pyrrolin

java fern should work to


----------



## witchbitch

All these plants look super pretty, glad to know I can have some greenery without a complicated set up! Thanks


----------



## jimmyjam

Get some narrow leaf, java ferns attach them to rock, swords and crypts might do ok, but probably pot them so the cichlids don't dig it up, and tie down some Anubius to some driftwood or rock 


Jim


----------



## witchbitch

Thanks Jim, those are great suggestions! I have some amazon sword plants in my 10g and I like them quite a bit. And crypts are really pretty


----------



## BillD

I would suggest you don't get the Aquarium tube, but rather a 5000K or 6500K tube. The Aquarium tube gives a very pink light. It does accentuate some colours but is very dim. At worst use only one.


----------



## witchbitch

Do 5000k/6500k fit on regular fixtures, or would I have to buy some other type?


----------



## jimmyjam

you can get 6500 bulbs, they are daylight bulbs


----------



## BillD

Both the 5000K and 6500K will fit the same fixture, and both are commonly available. The 5000K is closer to natural light and the daylight (6500K) is a little bluer. You could put one of each. Both will grow plants, but in my experience, the 5000K is better.


----------



## witchbitch

cool, thanks for the advice! I'll prolly get one of each


----------



## jimmyjam

I would have to disagree, the 6500k spectrum is more along the spectrum that plants can utilize for growth (400-450 nm). The warm white will give you a better ambient feel but 6500k would be the best for plant growth. You can also opt for a 8000 if you can find it for the second bulb to get a bit more colour, or a plant bulb to get more red.


----------

